# Arena hire with showjumps in Dorset?



## TwinnyOlive (2 January 2014)

Hi

Does anyone know of or will hire out there arena with a FULL course of jumps in Dorset? Our arena's surface isn't great and is pretty waterlogged at the moment so we cant really jump.

Thanks


----------



## be positive (2 January 2014)

Bovington, Moreton should both hire the arenas and have full sets of jumps, unlikely to be set out in full though , further north Half Moon,  Kingfisher is in Somerset both do arena hire and have jumps, although they will not have a course set up.


----------

